# REPOST: Cichlid help!



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

I saved this cichlid and some other fish (tetras) from a family friend who no longer could care properly for them. I'm not very familiar with cichlids. I want to know the type and its gender, plus any additional information that may help me. It's approximately 2 inches long including the tail fin, any estimate to it's age?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

hmm...still not showing the pics, they show up when i preview the post


----------



## baker27marine (Dec 14, 2012)

Because of problems I placed the pics in an album on my profile! Please check them out!


----------

